# Sneezing and itching nose after feeds...allergy?



## Popularfurball (Nov 9, 2011)

Yes, another thread from newbie dog owner!! Some point this will stop... I hope!

Patch is currently fed on jollyes life stage adult dry feed with some nature diet mixed in. I picked the salmon one for sensitive tums as he had an use tum on the pedigree that came with him.

He was fine on just jollyes stuff but not keen on eating it. Since adding sensitive to the bowl he is wolfing the food down but then having a long sneezing fit, followed by rubbing nose on floor and nose diving at floor, then itching nose with paws and then itching his neck. This whole routine lasts about ten minutes usually ended by rolling on floor. It only happens after feed.

going to try him on the chicken one too

Would you be stopping food and avoiding salmon and prawn foods? 

I have a life threateningly allergic horse, so slightly paranoid on the allergy front


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Add hot water to dried food to make it more appetising. Maybe stick to one food for a while.

Did you go to YHL today? Met some familiar people and put names to faces at last, very odd!


----------



## Popularfurball (Nov 9, 2011)

No I contemplated it - but decided against it - only a few bits I wanted to see and would end up spending a fortune I didn't have, and certainly now don't have After mister patch appeared!!! 

He won't eat the food warmed in microwave or with water. My next step was gravy but she said based on hunting the fresh would be more appealing and better for him. He is only having a teaspoon of it (a big teaspoon) mushy and mixed through in 125g of dry food. He is loving it but having this weird sneezing itching attack right after it! 

Also think he needs a coat, I always thought it was silly putting dogs in coats... I now have a dog who shivers when he goes out unless it's 9am-3pm!


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I'd be inclined to drop the Jollyes and try all ND for a couple of days, see if that makes a difference.

Jollyes is a good middle of the road kibble but contains cereals if I remember rightly. ND is excellent stuff! (have a read of the info on their website if you havent already). Just a tiny amount of rice in it.

By eliminating the Jollyes, you will see if it's that or not.
Mine struggled with kibble, I persevered for a good year before I threw in the towel. Now feed all wet.


----------



## MissBexi (Dec 27, 2009)

This is possibly allergies. Bailey, who we've only recently discovered has allergies, and this was how he acting, he was always rubbing his mouth against the floor, our legs everything. Have you noticed any rashes? 
I would recommend seeing your vet.
How old is your dog? 
My other dog Suki rubs her nose on the floor after eating but that's just her cleaning her face, she has no allergies.

We're in Scotland so it's pretty cold here so my doggies have knitted jumpers(by my mumsy) and a range of dog coats for all weathers. lol. I think for some dogs they are just necessary :thumbup:


----------



## Popularfurball (Nov 9, 2011)

He has been on jolleyes stuff for a week nearly, he had an icky tummy at first - but he had a new home - this stopped when I stopped the pedigree stuff he came with. 

It's literally been since he has had this fish thing mixed in (he wasn't eating the dry food completly and taking a long time to eat what he did eat). We put water with it, microwaved it etc to no avail. (he also doesn't eat treats or chews). 

It certainly makes his tummy noisy too though that's probably more to do with the speed he eats it now!! Hehe. 

Can't see any rashes, but he has only had four feeds with it in. In the process of joining a vet as need his second vacc done.


----------



## MissBexi (Dec 27, 2009)

How noisy is his tummy?
We heard Bailey's tummy rumbling for a few days and thought it was because he wasn't eating properly, turns out he had a intestinal bacterial infection which was easily treated. 

How are his teeth? Is there any plaque on anything? Could be something wrong in his mouth. It could be a number of things.
Maybe stop with the fish and maybe use another ND, I use to worry when my pups wouldn't eat, maybe just leave a little out and let him eat when he's ready. How much are you feeding him? You could maybe do smaller meals more often.
I'd definitely recommend seeing a vet, even if you write down a list of things you've noticed do you miss nothing out. Hopefully it's maybe just the food he's on, it's not a brand I'm familiar with. Sometimes it's just trial and error at the beginning.


----------



## OllieBob (Nov 28, 2010)

Sneezing may just be due to some food going up his nose. If they food is dusty then moisten it slightly and the sneezing should stop. The rubbing head and nose around the floor, furniture etc and then rolling is pleasure, many dogs do this to show they enjoyed their food.


----------



## Popularfurball (Nov 9, 2011)

It just gurgles after eating for a couple of minutes. He had a full health check inc worms, fleas and teeth two weeks ago.

Ollie- paranoid new owner here  I have no idea if it is normal behaviour - but learning from bitter experience with my pony, allergies are not to be messed about with - her hair and skin falls off like a snake! 

Will discuss with the vet when we go to get his second vacc in a week or so.


----------



## Popularfurball (Nov 9, 2011)

To update - we switched to the chicken and Te problem has gone - and now on the lamb one. The lamb nd causes a little bit of a problem but nothing like The sensitive fish one did!


----------

